# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  سنو برای سایت های نوشته شده با لاراول

## behzadamin12

سلام
و عرض ارادت خدمت آقای سیف زاده

میخام یکم درمورد سئو و نیازمندی های اون برای کسانی که طراحی سایت با فریمورک لاراول انجام میدند رو توضیح بدم
این نوشته ها تجربه های شخصی من برای چند سایت طراحی شده با لاراول می باشد

نکته!!! من قسمتی برای تایپیک سئو پیدا نکردم لطفا اگه تایپیک اشتباهی انتخاب شده اطلاع بدید جابه جا بشه

اول معرفی چند سایت که مورد بررسی قراره مورد بررسی قرار بگیره

بیلیارد 9 (تولید کننده میز بیلیارد)راکت (آموزش های مرتبط با دنیای وب)اولدوز آراز (تولیدی کفش ورزشی)دیجی کالا

خب تو این سایتایی که معرفی کردم قراره چندین فاکتور رو برای سئو باهم بررسی کنیم
فاکتورایی مثل:
سرعت
کش کردن
فشرده سازی
واحد سازی فایل ها (js , css)
انواع متا تگ ها
آدرس های موجود در سایت (url)
CDN
laravel package
و....

دوستان عزیز این آموزش طولانی خواهد بود و سعی میکنم هر هفته یک قسمت رو به صورت کامل توضیح بدم

----------


## behzadamin12

اولین گزینه ای که گفته شده سرعت هستش

سرعت لود کامل سایت با اینترنت 3G طبق استاندارد گوگل باید زیر 3 ثانیه باشد!!!
مخصوصا که الان گوگل تاکید داره که سرعت لود برای گوشی هم باید بهتر باشه

شما برای سنجش سرعت سایت میتونید از سایت gtmetrix استفاده کنید امام اینم بگم که دقیقا نمیدونه سرور شما کجا هستش!!! و عموما سرور شمارو برای کانادا لحاظ میکنه
خب سایتی مثل کالاورزش که سرورش داخل ایرانه یا کفش ورزشی اولدوز آراز یا دیجی کالا نسبتا برای کاربران ایرانی سریعتر لود میشه 
نکته مهم اینجا CDN هستش که سایت شما باید دارای CDN باشه CDN رایگان برای راه اندازی موجود هستش فقط کافیه یه سرچ تو گوگل بزنید
خب gtmetrix دوتا نمره مختلف میده که بهتره هر دو بالای 90 باشه
که برای دیجی کالا نمره page speed  رو 56 و دوم رو 64 داد !!!!!!!
زمان لود سایت بیشتر از 16 ثانیه!!!
تعداد درخواست ها request ها 253 !!!
و....
که خود gtmetrix یکسری راهنمایی میکنه که چطور این مشکلات رو بهبود بدید
نکته جالب اینه که شما وقتی سایت دیجی کالا یا اولدوز آراز رو باز می کنید هر بار سرعت سایت بهتر میشه برای شما!!!
این سایتها از کش کردن اطلاعات برای کلاینت استفاده می کنند
که تو فریمورک لاراول کشینگ اطلاعات برای کلاینت فعاله اما شما می تونید کشینگ دیتابیس رو هم فعال کنید تا سرعت فوق العاده بالاتر بره
هر دو سایت از lazy load  استفاده می کنند که صفحه شما اول لود میشه بعدش تصاویر لود میشه

پس سایت شما باید سرعت لود پایین تر از 3 ثانیه رو داشته باشه که کاربر صفحه شمارو ترک نکنه و از ورود به سایت شما راضی باشه تا گوگل رتبه سایت شمارو تو نتایج جستجو بالاتر بیاره
از ابزار gtmetrix برای اینکار می تونید استفاده کنید همچنین میتونید با این ابزار سایتتون رو با سایت رقیب مقایسه کنید

----------


## behzadamin12

خب بحث سرعت به اینجا ختم نمیشه و فاکتورای دیگه ای هم تاثیرگذاره

فاکتورای تاثیر گذار(مثال ما با لاراول و php هستش):
1- سرور قدرتمند و داخلی
2- هارد ssd
3- نسخه php
4- رم و cpu اختصاص داده شده
5- optimize کردن تصاویر
6- کوئری های سریع و بدون join یا کمتر استفاده شده از join
7- لود کردن تصاویر و بخش های پنهان از کاربر پس از لود صفحه
8- کم تعداد کد و بهینه بودن کدها 
و....

همونطور که اشاره کردم خیلی از فاکتورها میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه
مثلا نسخه php 7.2 خیلی سریعتر از نسخه 5.6 هستش و سرعت اجرای کدها سمت سرور حداقل 3 برابر هستش
پس تا اونجایی که میتونید اینارو رعایت کنید

مثلا من برای سایت کفش ورزشی تبریز از نسخه 7.2 php استفاده کردم

----------


## behzadamin12

با سلام دوباره خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز این بار میخام در مورد Anchor text صحبت کنم و نحوه ی بک لینک سازی برای این بخش (فرض بر این که میدونید بک لینک چیه)
اولا راه های ساختن بک لینک خیلی زیاد هستش من چند راه حل رو که به شخصه امتحان کردم لیست می کنم
1- free backlink ( اگه تو اینترنت جستجو کنید create free backlink سایتهای زیادی وجود داره که crawler دارند و براتون توی بیشتر سایتها میتونند بک لینک درست کنند)
سوال ؟ میگن بک لینک هایی باید ساخته بشه که مربوط به زمینه کاری سایت شماست
مثلا یکی از سایت های من با anchor text میز بیلیارد سایت billiard9.ir هستش که باید براش بک لینک ساخته بشه
خب حالا من تو چه سایتهایی باید بک لینک بسازم؟
جواب شما می تونید در هر سایتی بک لینک بسازید اما با درصد مشخص که بیشتر از یک تعداد نباید بک لینک های غیر تخصصی بسازید
مثلا شما در کل باید 30 درصد از بک لینک هایی که میسازید برابر با anchor text اصلی سایتتون باشه و برای بقیه باید از کلمات اصلی دیگه یا هم خانواده دیگه استفاده کنید
ببینید داستان اینه بک لینک های مرتبط با موضوع سایت خیلی بهتر از بقیه بک لینک ها هستش به اصطلاح میشه گفت بک لینک های با کیفیت
بک لینک ها حداقل باید عمر سه ماهه داشته باشند
2- استفاده از فروم های مرتبط با موضوع سایت
3- بررسی بک لینک های رقبا با ابزارهای مثل ahrefs و الگو برداری از رقیب
4 - شرکت در نظر سنجی ها با امکان ثبت آدرس سایتتون
و....

----------


## behzadamin12

با سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان گرامی و عزیز

لازم دونستم تا یک بخش دیگه از این سری آموزش رو توضیح بدم
خب ما میخایم یا یک سری کلمات برای یک سایت در جستجوی گوگل در نتایج اولیه قرار بگیریم
دو فاکتور خیلی تاثیر داره PA (امتیاز صفحه) و DA (امتیاز دامنه) که نمره 1 تا 100 دارند و هرچقدر عدد به 100 نزدیکتر باشد خیلی راحتر در صفحه اول گوگل با کلمه مورد نظرتون قرار خواهید گرفت

خب یه مثال ساده
مثلا من برای سایت *بیلیارد 9* اگه ما بخوایم با کلمه کلیدی *میز بیلیارد* در صفحه اول قرار بگیریم چه کاری باید انجام بدیم؟
خب این دامنه حدود 3 الی 4 ماه هستش که ثبت شده پس یقینا DA پایینی داره و با گذر زمان و کار روی محتوای سایت با بالا اومدن PA سایت DA سایت هم به مراتب امتیاز بهتری میگیره
پس باید مقالاتی در زمینه کلمه کلیدی مورد نظر "میز بیلیارد" نوشته بشه که این مقالات باید نکات ذیل رو داشته باشه


مقالات رقبا تحلیل و مقالات بهتر و بلندتری برای نوشته شودبک لینک با کلمه مورد نظر برای سایت ساخته شودتعداد مقالاتی که رقبا در سایت برای کلمه مورد نظر دارند بررسی و شما مقالات بیشتری در زمان های بعدی ارسال کنید ( همه مقالات در یک روز منتشر نشود )بک لینک گرفتن از سایت های معتبر و همچنین سایت هایی که مرتبط با موضوع سایت شما هستندو....

----------


## behzadamin12

خب من چنتا آموزش در لینک ذیل براتون آماده کردم ببینید موضوعات در مورد
نکات سئو
و *دیجیتال مارکتینگ* هستش

و یه دسته بندی هم برای لاراول ایجاد کردم که نکات *فریم ورک لاراول* رو کامل یاد بگیرید

لطفا مطالعه کنید و اگه مشکلی داشتید از طریق همین تاپیک اعلام کنید تا پاسخ بدیم

----------

